# JEditorPane HTML tag mit auslesen



## mr.deaht (1. Nov 2004)

Hi,
nochmal ein problem . Ich will jetzt einen makierten Text mit HTML tag's auslesen. Ich habe es bis jetzt über jEditorPane1.getSelectedText() Probiert. Das problem daran ist das er mir nur den Text ohne Tags ausliest. Gibt es eine möglichkeit das er mir die tags auch anzeigt.


----------



## Roar (1. Nov 2004)

versuch mal den text über das Document zu bekommen:

```
Document d = editorpane.getDocument();
String text = d.getText(editorpane.getSelectionStart(), editorpane.getSelectionEnd() - editorpane.getSelectionStart());
```


----------



## Guest (2. Nov 2004)

bekomme folgende fehlermeldung an der stelle 
Document d = editorpane.getDocument();
cannot resolve symbol: class Dokument in class in class nachrichten.Nachrichten_schreiben at line x


----------



## mr.deaht (2. Nov 2004)

oh ich habe document falsch geschrieben gehabt.
aber hab jetzt eine neue fehlermeldung incompatible types; found : javax.swing.text.Document at line x


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Nov 2004)

Poste mal die ganze Fehlermeldung (da is garantiert noch was mit required) und schreib mal, welche Zeile jetzt die Zeile x ist.


----------



## mr.deaht (2. Nov 2004)

Er sagt die zeile sei falsch an der das Document d = editorpane.getDocument(); steht.
incompatible types; found : javax.swing.text.Document at line x das ist die ganze fehlermeldung.


----------

